# Dual Registration in AKC & UKC



## Flatwalk09 (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it possible to register a UKC Lab in AKC? Thanks


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Yes, my Water Spaniel is registered in both.


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, easier if AKC reg first, than only need to sent a copy of akc papers with ukc reg papers. I have always had our dogs reg both. They run both UKC/AKC hunt test also. We registered our litter both so it would be easier for the buyers also.


----------



## kelrobin (Aug 12, 2013)

All mine are registered with AKC/UKC and even CKC (Canadian Kennel Club)


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

If I understand your question, your dog is UKC only and you're wanting to register them with AKC? AKC doesn't accept any registrations besides AKC. If the dogs dam and sire are both AKC registered, then the pup can be AKC registered. That is the only way AKC allows registration.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

If you have a UKC registration & UKC-registered parents, I think AKC will provide a performance type registration but it will be limited to that dog & won't work for any pups unless they can be tied back to AKC registrations.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

This is copied from the frequently asked questions section of the AKC Registration area.

"My dog is registered with either a foreign kennel club or with a domestic registry not on the AKC list of acceptable registries. Can I register my dog with the AKC?
Answer:
There are several options available to you to see if your dog can be registered.

For a dog with papers from another domestic registry 
AKC has a new program where we are researching pedigrees of dogs that do not have AKC paperwork to determine if the dog comes from AKC registrable stock.

In order to determine AKC registration eligibility, you will need to send AKC a copy of your dog’s pedigree, registration application and/or registration certificate from another registry. You can also submit documentation provided by the breeder such as a contract or bill of sale. The dog may qualify for registration if the pedigree shows no break in AKC lineage and the dogs in the pedigree originate from AKC registrable stock.

Should the dog be deemed registrable, AKC staff will register the dog in question for $30. All late fees will be waived.

When you submit your paperwork, please include your name and phone number. You can submit the paperwork in one of three ways:

Fax the information to 919-816-4232. Mark it attn: Registry Research.
Email images to [email protected]org. Place Registry Research in the subject line
Mail to:
AKC Registry Research
Attn: Special Services
8051 Arco Corporate Drive Suite 100
Raleigh, NC 27617
For a imported dog
AKC does permit the registration of imported dogs with AKC registered sires and dams under the following conditions:

There was no acceptable registry in the dog's country of birth.
The dog is physically in the United States.
The sire, dam and all dogs in the litter have been DNA tested.
If your dog is spayed or neutered and you’re interested in competing in AKC Companion Events (Obedience, Rally, Agility, Tracking) or Performance Events (Hunt Test, Herding, Lure Coursing, Earthdog etc.) you might want to consider an PAL/ILP number."

And then it goes on to talk about how to get a PAL/ILP number.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Good Info Lady D, I had friends do this a few years ago, at that time there was no program, but they were indeed able to get full registration on their UKC only registered bitch, required a bunch of research and line tracing back to AKC stock. But they're running AKC tests with her now, with full registration, so they got it done. A program is a very good idea, HRC is big in some areas, there's a bunch of UKC only registered litters & dogs, who'd like to expand into AKC at some point.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Good Info Lady D, I had friends do this a few years ago, at that time there was no program, but they were indeed able to get full registration on their UKC only registered bitch, required a bunch of research and line tracing back to AKC stock. But they're running AKC tests with her now, with full registration, so they got it done. A program is a very good idea, HRC is big in some areas, there's a bunch of UKC only registered litters & dogs, who'd like to expand into AKC at some point.


I was actually the one that did the research on that dog and I had to go back 4 generations to get to all AKC registered dogs on the dams side but AKC did accept the paperwork, it was a fun project for me. The owners of the dog were very happy.


----------

